# Have you ever shown? (1st post!!)



## PaintingPintos

WELCOME to the Showing Forum!!!
So happy to see you here :lol:
Anyway, I have never shown before, neither do I have any show-quality bettas. But I would like to know what goes into showing, and if you have ever shown before!
Also, which fish have you shown? What did they place? Did you meet any other fish-keepers? Was it fun?
Tell me all about it!
:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen

We have a few members who plan to show this fall. I know MrV is and maybe Mo and a few others. I'm anxious to see how it goes for them.


----------



## lelei

It is super xiting event, I would love to attend one, but I beleive they are in Cali only..but it is very professional in regards to form of the fish, tail proportions, and all, and I love to hear about them, but to be part of one must be an honor!!!


----------



## MrVampire181

Depends on the Area. Area 1 (North America) hosts shows in Cali, Texas, and a few other places. I will try to attend the 2013 convention in Texas. I'll post a link to a betta show:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89d2S5cVG6o 

Currently, Betta Splendens of Colorado is growing and hopefully by 2014 we will be hosting shows ourselves


----------



## Mo

Ooo. Dom. Linda said she hopes you can make it to the 2013 one and that she's gonna try to be there too


----------



## MrVampire181

I REALLY want to go. I'll talk to her about it when I import next time this fall.


----------



## tpocicat

I plan on showing a couple of mine in the new breeders class in the Santa Clara show on 9/1-9/2. It depends on my money situation at the time though.


----------



## Mo

MrVampire181 said:


> I REALLY want to go. I'll talk to her about it when I import next time this fall.


She said your parents are really supportive of you and she thinks you'll be able to make it


----------



## dramaqueen

Where in Texas will it be? I'll be living there this time next year.


----------



## Mo

It'll be in february or June I think and it's going to be in Arlington.


----------



## MrVampire181

Where is this February rumor coming from? Its always in June...


----------



## Mo

I don't know. But I've heard it soo much I was questioning myself


----------



## Mo

SCUBA presents IBC Convention 2013

We are constructing the South Central club area of the web site so please bear with us. The South Central United Betta Alliance [SCUBA] will be hosting the 2013 IBC Betta Convention in Dallas. Please check back often as we get this area organized and updated with the info on next years convention.
*
And don't forget to check out the pages of the participating clubs. We will post their meeting schedules and any other info they have. Feel free to join a near by meeting if you can. The South Central Alliance consists of the Oklahoma Betta Breeder Association [OBBA], Lone Star Bettas [LSB], Hill Country Bettas [HCB], Betta Habari and ??. *****
*
Here is the info so far on the 2013 Convention:
DATES: JUNE 20 – 23, 2013
HOTEL: Park Inn by Radisson, Irving, TX
AIRPORT: DFW International Airport
ROOM RATES: Approx $89 for double and $99 for King
SHUTTLE TO AND FROM AIRPORT
SHUTTLE PROVIDED WITHIN 2 MILES OF HOTEL
PARKING FREE
FULL CONVENTION PACKAGE INCLUDES

3 BREAKFASTS
3 DINNERS (includes Awards Banquet) and PRESIDENT’S RECEPTION / HOSPITALITY ROOM
ALL WORKSHOPS (including Judging Seminars)
CONVENTION T-SHIRT
SHOW COLLECTIBLE
IBC GENERAL MEMBERSHIP MEETING (members only)
OPEN EXECUTIVE & JUDGING BOARD MEETINGS
CONVENTION AUCTION
ALL OTHER RELATED CONVENTION ACTIVITIES


----------



## lillyandquigly

are there any in Oregon?


----------



## MrVampire181

www.ibcbettas.org


----------



## lillyandquigly

thanks Mr.Vampire!


----------



## dramaqueen

Sounds like fun. I wish I could get to Arlington.


----------



## kfryman

tpocicat said:


> I plan on showing a couple of mine in the new breeders class in the Santa Clara show on 9/1-9/2. It depends on my money situation at the time though.


I hope I can make it, has the location been announced?


----------



## MrVampire181

IBC page has all show listings


----------



## Pearl2011

Do they have them in Canada?


----------



## MrVampire181

No chapters up there. So no, there are no shows in Canada.


----------



## Pearl2011

Darn, they dont. At least some person bettas wont go missing . . .
I plead not guilty


----------



## BettaBuddy123

Wow! I had no idea all of this existed! I'd love to go to one. Are they only in TX and CA? Where can I find a list of chapters?


----------



## Mo

They are all around the country. Wherever a chapter is. The list of chapters is on the IBC website


----------



## BettaBuddy123

Thanks! I'll go take a look!


----------



## Hallyx

How many fish are typically entered in a regional/chapter show? At conventions?


----------



## tpocicat

Usually several hundred. In my estimation at least 200 at the shows I've gone to. Makes me drool just to think about it LOL.


----------



## Basement Bettas

lelei said:


> It is super xiting event, I would love to attend one, but I beleive they are in Cali only..but it is very professional in regards to form of the fish, tail proportions, and all, and I love to hear about them, but to be part of one must be an honor!!!


There will be two in TX and one in CT this fall season.


----------



## Basement Bettas

tpocicat said:


> Usually several hundred. In my estimation at least 200 at the shows I've gone to. Makes me drool just to think about it LOL.


Most last year were 200-250. When I started showing a few years ago the average was 400 fish.

But there have been shows in FL, GA, MI and IL. I've heard the AZ club is starting up again. If there is not a club near you start one. Just need 5 IBC memebers to get one going.


----------



## Basement Bettas

dramaqueen said:


> Where in Texas will it be? I'll be living there this time next year.


Bookmark this link. All convention info will go here as we get details ironed out. I might be giving a talk on building barracks and using a closed system to house your fish. There will be Texas hospitality, great Tex-Mex food and a few other suprises.

http://basementbettas.com/scuba.html


----------



## Basement Bettas

dramaqueen said:


> Sounds like fun. I wish I could get to Arlington.


Start saving now!! lol


----------



## dramaqueen

Unfortunately I would have no way to get there.How far is Arlington from Killeen?


----------



## Basement Bettas

dramaqueen said:


> Unfortunately I would have no way to get there.How far is Arlington from Killeen?


Only a couple hours. Between me in SA and Dallas. That where you are headed?? YOu will have to join a meeting of one of the clubs some time. Get in town early enough and we will put you to work..lol


----------



## dramaqueen

I'll be living in the Killeen area. I'd love to go to a convention or show but I have no transportation. I don't drive.


----------



## Coppermoon

June, Irving Texas (at the South end of DFW)

I'll be there...I'll post more once I get home.


----------

